# magnolia tree



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey everyone
Is magnolia wood good for lumber? I have the chance to get a tree from our church property real soon and wonder if it would be good for lumber or more for turning stock. Also about what king of wood would it resemble? Pictures would good if any is available.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

A lot of people call magnolia poplar. Rick


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Never messed with magnolia. But there's many species referred to as magnolia. I suggest you go here http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/data_results_with_common.cfm?state=KY and type in magnolia under the common name, then select your state. This will narrow it down to a few.

I found pictures here:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/magnolia.htm
http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/vlgimage/plate_101.jpg
http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/vlgimage/plate_01.jpg
http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/vlgimage/plate_51.jpg
http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/vlgimage/plate_251.jpg
http://www.innernet.net/galleryofwood/samples/cucumbermagnolia01.JPG


----------

